# UK TO THAILAND - RIGHT NOW?



## lpw997 (Mar 6, 2021)

I own a business in Thailand a condominium rental business on airbnb my life savings are in phuket and so is my home however I am unable to get their due to lockdown restrictions here in the UK.

Myself and my partner wish to migrate their permanatly ASAP however we have no idea of our rights as I understand being owner of condo / residency gives me certain rights.

Could someone please enlighten me on anything on should know or could help us to get their right away. STV visa does not seem ideal would this be the only way and if so how can my partner (unmarried) come with me too.

I would appreciate very much any help anyone could bring on this subject.

Thanks


----------



## lpw997 (Mar 6, 2021)

I am director of a thai company which owns a condo. My home is in Phuket



I am in my 30s - no I do not qualify for retirement visa



How do I get home anything other than STV? Which I obviously qualify for but my partner does not


----------

